# 450gal June 16, 2012 Video w/ ST



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Decided to update my video since i've sold some fish and added another....

*Gone are:*
Lince
Kelberi Pbass

*Arrival*:
13 Siamese Tiger Dat (thanks to Mike)

*Stock*: 
10 Pang Long Arowana (6 Reds, 2 Gold XB, 2 Blue XB)
5 Black Bar Silver Dollars
3 Black Diamond Rays
1 Siamese Tiger Datnoid


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I love the siamese dat dude, that thing is massive!!!!!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

amazing looking fish. those silver dollars look stunning - but those aros look amazing too.


----------

